# Collars vs harness--which one do you use?



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Do any of you find one better than the other?I at first had a collar,but Duncan was awful and pulled too much and i felt like I was choking him so I switched to a harness,but the one I have I'm not quite fond of.Are there any out there that you all love.
Thanks a bunch
Dot


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

We use collars...right now they both have nylon ones that I take off when in the house. Zoey pulls, but stops pretty much when corrected and told to heel. Izzy has always been good on lead except when the neighbors Yorkie is outside..then she pulls and hops like crazy trying to get over there.


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Oscar does better with a harness, rather than a collar. We just got a step in one which is very easy to put on. I'm thinking about one of those velcro ones too for quick trips. Right now he wears nothing indoors, and I slip a show lead on him to go out to potty. He can get out of that though if he pulls backward.

Marsha


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

When Sam was a pup I always used a harness except in training class I used a regular collar. 

But as his hair grew so did the matting around where the harness touched. Now I just use a collar. Less area to mat. In the house and the back yard he is naked.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

We have collars on our dogs with their Id, rabies and license tags all the time. When we go into the car and use the lookout carseat and go for walks we use a regular harness (leaving the collar on). It's easier to correct them and not hurt them with a harness, collars choke and injure.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That's funny. I've been looking for, and finally found today, a padded harness to put on him with the lookout seat. I also have two nylon collars and leads (so far), one glows in the dark.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I use a collar for training and competing but I use a harness for everday walks. I bought one that I love It is light weight and it doesn't pull nearly as much. I think I posted about it in a different thread... can't remember the name of it but it has breathable material too!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They call them freedom harnesses... they have different brands but they work really nice and are good for toy dogs.

Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver has a harness similar to that made by Puppia.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I have Puppia harnesses for my girls. They wear them for walks and in the car with the doggie seat belt things.

Susan


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

We use both. Nico needs to wear a harness when he's in his carseat, and he usually wears a collar. I don't know what kind of harness we have; it's a nylon one I picked up at PetsMart. If he already has the harness on, I hook his lead to the harness; otherwise I use the collar. He walks well on a leash, so I'm not worried about hurting him.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I use a round color for our off leash outings to the park, if I will actually walk with him on a leash or go on a long car ride where I use the car seat, he wears a harness, but as soon as we get home, he is naked!  I find that harness mats his hair and much prefer the unatratctive leather colors that don't mat him at all. I have a Puppia soft harness as well, but I actually am one of the few that doesn't like it. The D-ring is attached to the portion that is close to the neck, where most harness have the D rinng on the strap that's around their back. When occasionally Bugsy pulls on the leash hard enough, it has the same choking effect as the regular color.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I was trying to read this thread but I got sooo distracted by the cutest doggie pictures; I have not seen Emma and Oscar before... sooo cute, and Milo is wow, just too cute and Dora and her sister.....made me unable to forcus on the infor:juggle: 

:focus: I will try again, just wanted to tell you all I enjoy the pictures.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I never thought I would say this as Asta always wore a harness but I walked him with the reractable leash .
I walk Cosmo & Ahnold with a special collar and a regular leash not retractable . I tried the harness with Cosmo and it was such a struggle all the time . He hated it and he would look at me with a I do not want to put this on look .
I found these collars up in Tahoe - tough material with a chain and it works well . I keep it forward on their neck & Hold it up like Cesar says - so they do not choke . 
Ahnold always walks well - Cosmo Hmmmn - we are getting there . 
He has a mind of his own but he is trying to please Mom.. 
I have seen People walk two dogs with a retractable leash but I have no idea how they do it and not get tangled up ..


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I have a collar on Biscuit with tag for ID purposes, but use only a harness for walks. From the get-go, he has choked and coughed and pulled horribly using a collar (no matter how much I crazy walk) and my vet said never to use a collar on a small dog for walks, or they may have airway problems later in life, as their necks and throats are so delicate. Obviously, though, some small dogs do fine w/them.

At Biscuit's obedience class the trainer recommended i get him the *Gentle Leader* *Easy Walk *harness (they have them online at Drs. Foster & Smith) and in many better pet stores. It corrects all pulling behavior automatically (the leash attaches in front, on the chest) and works like a dream. I feel like I'm cheating or lazy, because he doesn't walk as well on a regular harness , or at all well with a collar. But I LOVE this harness and highly recommend it !:whoo:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well right now Radar uses the Harness but I'm quickly leaning towards using a choke collar briefly for one walk to see his reaction to it. He likes to pull sometimes and I really would like he to walk in-line with me. I'm going to use it in order to get him trained and then use it once in a while to refresh the training.

Derek


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I use collars.I've never had a harness.Because of the long coat,I didn't want a tangled nightmare--the collar is bad enough!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi Dot,
I go with harnesses. I like the Puppia, I also *really like *the "step in" harness. It's quick & easy to put on. Both my pups travel in the car with me daily, so the step in harness is easy to attach their leash, or to their seat belt. There is no pulling on the neck.

There are several different styles to choose from. Large range of prices, from $18.99 to $49.99.

Here are 2 of the websites that I've purchased from:
www.douglaspaquette.com
www.elladish.com

Rudy is 9.5" tall & 11.5 lbs. He wears the 15" - 19" step in harness.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I have a couple of harnesses, but I prefer collars. Collars are better for us because we can teach the dog to walk correctly with them (not pulling and paying attention to us) better than a harness does. I prefer a harness (padded) for the car.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> I have a collar on Biscuit with tag for ID purposes, but use only a harness for walks. From the get-go, he has choked and coughed and pulled horribly using a collar (no matter how much I crazy walk) and my vet said never to use a collar on a small dog for walks, or they may have airway problems later in life, as their necks and throats are so delicate. Obviously, though, some small dogs do fine w/them.
> 
> At Biscuit's obedience class the trainer recommended i get him the *Gentle Leader* *Easy Walk *harness (they have them online at Drs. Foster & Smith) and in many better pet stores. It corrects all pulling behavior automatically (the leash attaches in front, on the chest) and works like a dream. I feel like I'm cheating or lazy, because he doesn't walk as well on a regular harness , or at all well with a collar. But I LOVE this harness and highly recommend it !:whoo:


:frusty: I tried that on Oliver but never could find the right size. it was just a little big and he could get out of it or supper tight. Sizing is hard with those so bring the dog with you and have them try it on
Sally


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

You are right, Sally. The Xsmall is too small, and you have to work a lot with the Small to fit it properly. When he was littler , if he jumped around on our walk, he could slip out of it. 

But, overall, I have managed (with periodic adjustments) to make the size Small work from age 5 mos to his current 10 mos of age. We're actually on our 2nd one because one day I forgot to take it off and he chewed right through it.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*When my son LIFTED Winston up with his collar on...*

 Poor Winston...I quickly switched to harness for walks!!!

I much prefer the step in ones [nothing around neck]. My mom bought me a step in as a gift and I love it. It's really simple and thin satin material. I'm sure she bought it at a brick and mortar pet store.

The other day a dog lunged at him and I lifted him up in panic. Luckily he had the harness on. Duh. Good thing they're sturdy dogs. :frusty:

Trish


----------



## Rollagirl (Jul 8, 2007)

Both of mine use collars. They've done a lot of obedience training and don't pull on the leads when we walk.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Guess I should seriously work on the pulling issue w/ Biscuit some more. He is such an easy, good puppy otherwise. I have been lucky in that. It's pretty much the only problem area with him. He morphs into a willful little alpha guy when we walk.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Annabelle has a whole range of collars and harnesses. A quick outing, I use a collar and leash. She walks very well. When we are going for a long walk I use the step in harness. I like this harness the best because there is nothing around the neck to chook, and it is very easy to get on and off.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi Ruthann,

I agree, the step in harness is so easy, AND fashionable! LOL They are secure & comfortable. If you didn't see the thread I posted earlier, here are 2websites that have wonderful step harnesses.

www.douglaspaquette.com
www.elladish.com


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

juliav said:


> I have a Puppia soft harness as well, but I actually am one of the few that doesn't like it. The D-ring is attached to the portion that is close to the neck, where most harness have the D rinng on the strap that's around their back. When occasionally Bugsy pulls on the leash hard enough, it has the same choking effect as the regular color.


Dang! I wanted to try the Puppia harness, but their website says not to order right now since they are on vacation! The local doggie shop owner says she's ordering in some Puppia harnesses, but last time I asked about getting a product, I waited three weeks and never heard froim them. :frusty:  I'm getting tired of lugging Rufus in his carrier to work--with all his puppy gear in tow and he's been real good about riding on the seat so I thought I'd get the Puppia Harness to secure him in the car. You get a special attachment to clip it to the seat belt or something right?

Anyways, I've been using a simple woven collar and just got a Martingale? collar to use for walks Rufus. He sometimes likes to pull. Has anyone tried this kind?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

You might like to look at the " Up Country" brand harness. Someone gave one to Oliver and it is great!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Christy,

If it's only for riding in the car, it should be good. I just didn't like it much for walking.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

juliav said:


> Christy,
> 
> If it's only for riding in the car, it should be good. I just didn't like it much for walking.


Cool! I need to find something for in the car. He thinks he has to jump in my lap! I want him to be safe and not to be distracted even though it's a very short drive to work. The Puppia looks like it would restrain a dog comfortably for car rides.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I really like the Yap Wrap that I got from QVC. It is very easy to take on and off for the car. I mostly use it for car rides. I very rarely use it for walking. Here is the link. I like that it is velcro so you don't have to worry about putting it over the dogs head. The velcro is very sturdy!http://www.qvc.com/scripts/detail.d...=detail&tmp=related&cpprod=A2771&cm_scid=dtlr


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> I really like the Yap Wrap that I got from QVC. It is very easy to take on and off for the car. I mostly use it for car rides. I very rarely use it for walking. Here is the link. I like that it is velcro so you don't have to worry about putting it over the dogs head. The velcro is very sturdy!http://www.qvc.com/scripts/detail.d...=detail&tmp=related&cpprod=A2771&cm_scid=dtlr


That one looks good too! I wonder if the velcro could get caught in his coat as it grows longer? I'll need something I can use daily--the velcro one could go on and off quickly!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Karen,

this harness looks good.  What size did you get for Brady?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> At Biscuit's obedience class the trainer recommended i get him the *Gentle Leader* *Easy Walk *harness (they have them online at Drs. Foster & Smith) and in many better pet stores. It corrects all pulling behavior automatically (the leash attaches in front, on the chest) and works like a dream. I feel like I'm cheating or lazy, because he doesn't walk as well on a regular harness , or at all well with a collar. But I LOVE this harness and highly recommend it !:whoo:


I've sold the gentle leaders to my clients but never without training them how to use it properly. Used wrongly you can severely injure a dog. Please, if you're going to buy one, have a qualified person show you how to use one.
You're not lazy, it is a great tool to use. Have you tried switching over to a collar?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

My gosh, Jan, I had no idea you could injure a dog using the Easy Walk. We haven't had a problem in 5 mos of using one, though no one has ever shown me how to use it. What should I look for? I have worked to fit it carefully, and not too tightly, but tight enough. Tricky. 
We sometimes go for shorter walks with a collar. He always coughs, chokes, pulls. I worry about _that_ hurting him! It is not tight, either.
Appreciate any further tips, Jan--thanks!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> My gosh, Jan, I had no idea you could injure a dog using the Easy Walk. We haven't had a problem in 5 mos of using one, though no one has ever shown me how to use it.


I saw the gentle leader part of the post and assumed it was the one you buy in pet stores. After seeing you post again calling it easy walk, I went to the website you mentioned and found a whole different thing. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...x=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&pc=1&N=2001&Nty=1
See the red one? That's what is typically sold in stores as a gentle leader and you can see if you pull it quickly or if your dog bolts you can injure your dog, but the one you're talking about is the easy walk, blue one and is safe. That one gets 4 paws up from us :first:


----------



## catlieber (Jul 26, 2007)

I just purchased a harness from udogu.com and it is fabuloue, you measure the wodth of the chest and then send the measurements, there is one buckle only easy to go on . lightweight, we (emma loves it) Emma will be 13 weeks old tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow.

I didnt' realize that so many people used collars. My vet told me the same thing that "collars choke small dogs and can cause trachea damage"

Is this not true?

Gucci does wear a collar, but just for ID purposes and bling!!  I've never put the leash on it.

I still have problems with her pulling. Especially on the first street! She is so excited she runs like a bat outta hell. lol

Kara


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have not had a problem with the velcro on the Yap Wrap, but Brady is in a shorter cut. Linda (Lfung5) uses it on her 3 dogs in the car and Scudder is in a full show coat. Perhaps she can give you some input on it getting caught in the fur. It is a very thick strap of velcro and very sturdy. I can't imagine it getting tangled. Brady is between 17 and 18 pounds and he uses the Medium. I know, he is a big man! Linda can give you input on the sizes she uses for her dog. I remember a few other people bought it the last time I posted it as well. There is a similar one that I almost bought that you can see a coton breeder uses. This is the link for that one. http://www.hug-a-dog.com/hugadog.htm If you click for the pictures at the top of the page, you can see it on some cotons, etc. These look like nice harnesses too. You can choose your fabric and they are measured specifically for your dog.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, good, Jan, that's a relief. Thanks!


----------



## Sherman (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi, I'd rather use a harness on Sherman because he pulls so much and chokes himself, but he eats the harness. He also can chew through fabric collars, so I bought a leather one that I use when he's tied out. Before that, one day he was out wearing a fabric collar and when I looked up he was gone! He had chewed right through the collar. Fortunately he was only in a neighbor's yard, sniffing her garden. He's a little character.


----------

